
browserslist.dev - bpierre
https://browserslist.dev/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Interestingly, "last 0 versions" gets you 98% coverage.

"last 1 versions" is 76%. "last 2 versions" is 86%. "last 99 versions" is 98%.

